# BC-Gilde PvE Server Neuanfang Allianz



## Salakan (12. November 2006)

Hi ihr Gildensuchenden, herzlich willkommen in diesem Thread von uns.

Wir die *<Myrmidonen>* werden mit dem World of Warcraft Addon Burning Crusader auf einem neuen oder neueren PvE-Server eine Allianz-Gilde starten. Uns ist auch bewusst, dass wir hier wohl vielleicht eine der ersten oder die erste Allianz-Gilde sind, die sich im Vorfeld gründen wird. 

Wir sind im Moment 2 alte Weggefährten, welche im PvE und PvP Bereich das High-End Content von WoW erfolgreich gemeistert haben. Doch nun reizt uns doch ein neuer Server und eine neue Gemeinschaft. Daher suchen wir noch erfahrende Recken, die mit uns diesem Weg gehen wollen. Die spätere Gildenstruktur könnt ihr unserem Forum entnehmen, natürlich werden wir im späteren verlauf das Führungsteam der Gemeinschaft ausbauen, um diese erfolgreich leiten zu können. 

Wir suchen auch nur erfahrende Recken, da beim Addon BC die Raidinstanzen auf 25 Mann gekürzt werden und man so durch eine kleinere Gemeinschaft natürlich sich auf jeden einzelnen verlassen kann und muss, um so alle vor uns liegenden Aufgaben zu bewältigen. Auch wenn wir eine PvE-Gilde sein werden, so wir doch im gewissen Maße eine Skillfreiheit gewährt, denn in kleinern Raidinstanzen werden die Hybriden z.B mehr Aufgaben übernehmen müssen. 

Doch nun genug erzählt, nun hab ich für euch ein paar Informationen noch mal zusammengefasst.

Homepage: http://www.diemyrmidonen.de/

*Wir bieten euch:*

-	ein sehr gut geregeltes Gildensystem
-	nette Gildenmember / -leitung
-	gerechtes DKP System
-	High End Content
-	Teamspeak-Server ( geht im laufe der Woche ans Netz )
-	Vernünftige Homepage


*Wir erwarten von euch:*

-	Aktivität, Hilfsbereitschaft und ein gutes soziales Verhalten
-	Ihr solltet genügend Zeit für lange Raids mitbringen ( 3 Abende in der Woche )
-	Freude am Spiel


So haben wir mit diesem Thread euer Interesse an einem Neuanfang geweckt, so schaut einfach bei uns auf der Homepage nach, dort findet ihr noch ein paar Informationen zu uns.

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

*Salakan *
<Ratsherr der Myrmidonen>


----------



## Salakan (17. November 2006)

/pushed und update....haben ein paar Member gewonnen und Homepage ist aktualisiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salakan (22. November 2006)

Nachdem sich einige entschlossen haben mit uns neu zu beginnen,
suchen wir noch folgende Klassen:

      2 Krieger
      5 Druiden
      5 Priester
      3 Schamanen
      2 Jäger
      1 Magier
      3 Hexenmeister
      3 Schurken

Zum Start auf dem Server suchen wir für jede Klasse noch, da wir das Startlineup auf Endgame-Lineup +1 Spieler pro Klasse festgesetzt haben.


----------



## Salakan (26. November 2006)

Unsere Gemeinschaft wird immer größer, nach einigen Klassenwechsel, suchen wir aber immer noch nach begeisterten WoW- Spielern, welche sich uns anschließen möchten.      

5 Druiden
2 Priester
2 Schamanen
1 Hexenmeister
1 Paladin
4 Schurken
1 Magier
1 Jäger 

Zum Start auf dem Server suchen wir für jede Klasse noch, da wir das Startlineup auf Endgame-Lineup +1 Spieler pro Klasse festgesetzt haben.


----------



## Salakan (11. Dezember 2006)

/pushed

Nur noch wenige Plätze frei bei uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salakan (19. Dezember 2006)

/pushed nur noch wenige Plätze frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salakan (22. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem sich einige entschlossen haben mit uns neu zu beginnen,
suchen wir noch folgende Klassen:


      5 Druiden
      2 Priester
      1 Schurken
      1 Magier
      1 Paladin 

leider oder zum Glück nicht mehr viel Auswahl für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

